# Pct cycle



## truelyfreespirit (Aug 6, 2014)

Just started Pct cycle with Clomid and Nolvadex after just over two weeks with no pins. 

I haven't lost any weight at all yet since last pin. Is that normal ?... I thought I would of lost a few pounds of water weight by now. Does that normally come at a later point ?

Any info anyone is willing to share is appreciated. 

I am quite sure when I cut before my cycle and achieved 8% body fat I did it way to quickly and then bulked again way too quickly and put on a load of fat. I am just hoping that after some water weight drops I will feel less fat. I didn't run the arimidex until half way through my 12 week cycle as it was only 400 of test each week and I thought I didn't need it. Ignorant I realise. Anyhow. Anyone know how long water weight takes to drop please ?


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 6, 2014)

Assuming it was Enan or Cyp, I would have waited 3 weeks


----------



## truelyfreespirit (Aug 7, 2014)

It was Cyp m8. Are u saying water weight drops after 3 weeks ?


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm saying if you haven't lost any weight, any water weight, any strength chances are your test levels have not dipped below supra physiological levels - meaning your body feels no need to produce it's own testosterone and you have started PCT too early. 


Clomid and nolva will help speed up the process of restoring natural test production (by blocking estrogen at the hypothalamus), but not until your body senses low testosterone (androgen) levels.


----------



## truelyfreespirit (Aug 7, 2014)

I tapered down by halving my last dose. I did 400 test a week and then the last week I did only 200 and then 15 days later started the PCT. I thought this would of been enough time since I tapered last week. I appreciate ur input. I haven't lost any strength yet. I have been training so well that if anything I am continuing to climb ever so slightly at moment. I don't think I reached genetic potential yet mind. So I could perhaps still get stronger off cycle I am guessing, although doubtful. I'm unhappy about having the extra fat but I understand that I shouldn't cut until a week or so after PCT when all is restored as muscle could come off too easy in catabolic state with calorie deficiency. I am learning as much as I can but there is so much to learn that I appreciate even the experienced guys are still learning.


----------

